

We Need a Place to Crash in Philadelphia and (maybe) NYC - topherreynoso

I am a developer with a law degree who built plangrade with a friend and business partner who has a decade in healthcare and benefits. We built a solution that handles benefit compliance (think Obamacare, ERISA, etc.) for employers, mainly small to medium sized employers. We have been partnering with benefits admin, hr, and payroll software solutions since most of those don&#x27;t have a proper compliance solution (surprisingly).<p>We are now being courted by a big company in the healthcare space and are being carted around Philadelphia on January 27th and NYC on January 28th to several very large healthcare carriers by this partner who wants to invest in us with their equity group.<p>We are not yet funded, it&#x27;s just the two of us and we don&#x27;t have a great deal of cash (yet). We are looking for a place to crash in Philadelphia on January 26th and possibly a place to crash in NYC on January 27th. It&#x27;s just the two of us (both late twenties, male). Bonus points if it&#x27;s at the home of a fellow founder who could offer us some advice on the startup process and talk to us a bit about navigating VCs and equity groups (especially in healthcare industry).
======
opendomain
I live in Philly and would love to help

contact me Health AT myHN dot Org

